# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή  Cordon-Blue-Waxbill

## armagedwn

Τα πανέμορφα πουλάκια, είχαν φτιάξει λοιπόν μια ωραία φωλίτσα με 4 ωραιότατα και ένσπορα αυγά! Οι νεοσσοί αναμένονταν Τετάρτη - Πέμπτη ωστόσο επειδή είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη υπόθεση η εξέταση της φωλιάς τους, και η βιβλιογραφία λέει ότι πολύ εύκολα την εγκαταλείπουν, είπα να μην τα ενοχλήσω. Ήμουν σίγουρος ωστόσο ότι υπήρχαν νεοσσοί επειδή μαινοέβγαιναν στη φωλιά οι γονείς. Και σήμερα, μετά από ένα ατυχές συμβάν όντως διαπίστωσα ότι οι νεοσσοί (δεν ξέρω αν όχι όλοι) έχουν βγει....Ξέροντας λοιπόν ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά θέλουν έντομα για το μεγάλωμα των νεοσσών (μικρά λόγω και του μεγέθους τους) φρόντιζα από την υποτιθέμενη ημέρα της γέννησης των νεοσσών να τους παρέχω κατεψυγμένα μικρά έντομα τα οποία δεν άγγιζαν σχεδόν....Κλασικά αυγοτροφή κλπ κλπ... Ωστόσο, το Σάββατο, έψαξα και βρήκα και ζωντανά έντομα (γρύλλους και buffalo warms) τα οποία και χορήγησα...Έγιναν ανάρπαστα!!!! Κάθε τόσο έβαζα κι από λίγα έντομα...και καταναλώνονταν...Σήμερα το απόγευμα, πήγα να ξαναβάλω έντομα και μέσα στο άδειο κουπάκι των εντόμων τί βλέπω???? Έναν νεοσσό!!!!!! Έπαθα σοκ!! Ζωντανός μεν αλλά είχε αρχίσει να παγώνει...Η έκπληξή μου μετά το σοκ αφορούσε στο πως μετάφεραν τον νεοσσό ως το συγκεκριμένο κουπάκι και μάλιστα χωρίς να τον τραυματίσουν!!!! Ξαναπιάνοντας λοιπόν τη βιβλιογραφία είδα ότι είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο το φαινόμενο να πετάνε τους νεοσσούς από τη φωλιά αν θεωρήσουν ανεπαρκή τη χορήγηση εντόμων!!!! Αναρωτιέμαι δε το κατά πόσον είναι τυχαίο ότι ο νεοσσός μεταφέρθηκε στο συγκεκριμένο σκεύος των εντόμων!!!!! Τον νεοσσό τον έβαλα κάτω από την αγία κανάρα που ταίζει, καταρχάς για να ζεσταθεί και ελπίζοντας να φάει και κάτι μέχρι να συνέλθει και να τον ξαναβάλω στη φωλιά. Ωστόσο κι επειδή δεν ξέρω πόσες ώρες μπορεί να ήταν έξω δεν ξέρω αν θα επιζήσει...Σαφώς το κουπάκι το γέμισα με σκουληκάκια κι ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά....

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ "ευχάριστα" νέα! Μακάρι να μην έχεις απώλειες και να κλαρώσουν όλα!!!
Γέμισε τους πάντα την αυγοθήκη με έντομα, αφού λες ότι τα καταναλώνουν. Για να τα τελειώνουν σημαίνει ότι ταΐζουν. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά που τρώνε μπορείς να βάλεις και κάποιο mealworm μπας και το φάνε, έτσι θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να τον δεχτούν.  :Happy: 
Αν η κάναρα δεις ότι ταΐζει με σκουλήκια ή έντομα και ότι κάθετε στον μικρό γιατί δεν τον αφήνεις μαζί της πάντα μέχρι να μεγαλώσει και να απογαλακτιστεί;

----------


## armagedwn

> Πολύ "ευχάριστα" νέα! Μακάρι να μην έχεις απώλειες και να κλαρώσουν όλα!!!
> Γέμισε τους πάντα την αυγοθήκη με έντομα, αφού λες ότι τα καταναλώνουν. Για να τα τελειώνουν σημαίνει ότι ταΐζουν. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά που τρώνε μπορείς να βάλεις και κάποιο mealworm μπας και το φάνε, έτσι θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να τον δεχτούν. 
> Αν η κάναρα δεις ότι ταΐζει με σκουλήκια ή έντομα και ότι κάθετε στον μικρό γιατί δεν τον αφήνεις μαζί της πάντα μέχρι να μεγαλώσει και να απογαλακτιστεί;


H κανάρα η καϋμένη δε θα είχε πρόβλημα...Ωστόσο δεν τρώει τον ίδιο τύπο σπόρου με αυτά τα πουλιά και ούτε και έντομα. Πέραν αυτού ήδη μεγαλώνει ένα πουλάκι που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και άρα θα το παρατήσει. Όντως επειδή είναι και αργά δεν το τάισε. Οπότε το πήρα και επειδή δεν έιχα κρέμα για νεοσσούς, του έδωσα λίγο λιωμένο ασπράδι με μήλο και έφαγε το κακόμοιρο. Το δράμα όμως είναι άλλο! Τώρα το βράδυ, διαπίστωσα ότι οι γονείς δεν ήταν μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!! Οπότε επειδή φοβήθηκα ότι οι νεοσσοί είναι νεκροί, έβγαλα τη φωλιά και είδα για πρώτη φορά και τους υπόλοιπους 3 νεοσσούς ζωντανοί, ταϊσμένοι αλλά δε θα άντεχαν σε καμία περίπτωση χωρίς τους γονείς να τους σκεπάζουν....Αναγκαστικά τους πήρα και τους έβαλα στον εκκολαπτήρα. Αύριο θα ξυπνήσω χαράματα να τους ξαναβάλω (πριν ξυπνήσουν οι γονείς) κι ελπίζω να τους δεχτούν και να τους φροντίσουν...Για παν ενδεχόμενο όμως, και μην έχοντας παραμάνες, ζήτησα από έναν καλό φίλο να μου φέρει σήμερα κρέμα νεοσσών οπότε αν χρειαστεί να τους ταϊσω με αυτήν και άρα να αναλάβω εξολοκλήρου το μεγάλωμά τους...Μεγάλος μπελάς!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Ευτυχώς οι γονείς φαίνεται να τα δέχτηκαν...Ωστόσο κράτησα το μικρότερο γιατί φαινόταν αρκετά αδύναμο και φοβάμαι ότι θα το παρατήσουν...Θα το ταϊζω ως αύριο και ή θα το δώσω στους γονείς ή αν μπορέσω (πράγμα δύσκολο) θα προσπαθήσω να το μεγαλώσω εγώ...

----------


## armagedwn

Ο νεοσσός τρέφεται κανονικά από μένα (ελπίζω κι εκείνοι που είναι στη φωλιά!). Θα έλεγα δε, ότι είναι πολύ φαγανούλης και κάθε τόσο αδειάζει η γούσα του και ξαναζητάει τροφή! Αυτό με το οποίο τον ταϊζω είναι ασπράδι και μήλο τα οποία λιώνω μαζί, προσθέτω κανα 2 σταγόνες νερό και βάζω λίγη από τη σκόνη για τάισμα νεοσσών για να δέσει λίγο το μίγμα που το χορηγώ όχι πολύ σφιχτό αλλά τόσο αραιωμένο όσο να πιαστεί στην λαβίδα που χρησιμοποιώ για το τάισμά του. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι τον έχουν τραυματίσει στο ένα του δαχτυλάκι κι αυτό με ανησύχησε....Συμβαίνει συνήθως όταν οι νεοσσοί δεν είναι τόσο ζωηροί και οι γονείς θέλουν να τους "ξυπνήσουν"...Επειδή λοιπόν τα πουλάκια όταν μπήκαν στη θερμοκρασία του εκκολαπτήρα τα είδα ιδιαίτερα ζωηρά, φοβάμαι ότι οι εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες θα μπορούσαν να τους δημιουργούν πρόβλημα (αν και η φωλιά των cordon από κατασκευής είναι ιδιαίτερα μονωμένη). Θα δίξει....

----------


## armagedwn

O νεοσσός μόλις ταϊστηκε και επέστρεψε στους γονείς του οι οποίοι είχαν φροντίσει άριστα (ο πρόλοβος γεμάτος τροφή που νομίζω διέκρινα και σκουλικάκια) και τους άλλους τρεις νεοσσούς που τους επέστρεψα το πρωί στη φωλιά! Αν το βράδυ καθίσουν κανονικά στη φωλιά τους νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε...Είδωμεν!!!

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά μπορειτε να μου πείτε περίπου την τιμή ανά ζευγάρι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο, με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα τους!!!

----------


## armagedwn

> Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!! 
> Μπράβο, με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα τους!!!


Μακάρι Ευθύμη!

----------


## armagedwn

> Παιδιά μπορειτε να μου πείτε περίπου την τιμή ανά ζευγάρι?


Αυτά είναι πολύ σχετικά και ποικίλουν...Μπορείς να τα βρεις  γύρω στα 150 ευρώ

----------


## Anastasis

Οκ ευχαριστω καθ καλή επιτυχία με τους νεοσσούς. Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Νά΄σαι καλά Αναστάση! Μακάρι! Και μην ενοχλείς τα ζεμπράκια σου καθόλου! :Mad0054:

----------


## Anastasis

Χεχε ευχαριστώ :winky:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! εφοσον προχωρα η αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια ,νομιζω  αξιζει η εμπειρια σου ,να αποτελεσει ξεχωρο θεμα (και το εκανα ) και στην ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης ,περαν των χρησιμων πληροφοριων που μας ειχες δωσει συμπληρωματικα  στις ηδη ενδιαφερουσες της Πωλινας εδω  *Cordon Blue Waxbill*

----------


## armagedwn

Μακάρι Δημήτρη! Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως δεν έχει ξαναπεταχτεί νεοσσός και τα βράδυα ο ένας γονιός πάντα μένει μέσα. Αυτό που επίσης παρατήρησα είναι ότι τα buffaloworms δεν τα δίνουν ολόκληρα ούτε και κομματιασμένα, αλλά τα απομυζούν και ταϊζουν τα μικρά.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αυτό που επίσης παρατήρησα είναι ότι τα buffaloworms δεν τα δίνουν ολόκληρα ούτε και κομματιασμένα, αλλά τα απομυζούν και ταϊζουν τα μικρά.


Άψογη η παρατηρητικότητα σου... και σε συγχαίρω γι΄αυτό!  :Happy: 
Αυτό που λες αποδεικνύεται από αυτό το βίντεο που φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ειδικά προς το τέλος... βέβαια σε society finches αλλά φαντάζομαι και στα Cordon Blue Waxbills θα είναι το ίδιο!  :winky:

----------


## armagedwn

Aκριβώς Ευθύμη! Ουσιαστικά ξεζουμίζουν το σκουλίκι. Αυτό το κάνουν όλα τα πουλιά που έχω δει εκτός από τα Αηδόνια Πεκίνου και τους Κόκκινους Καρδινάλιους που τρώνε ολόκληρο το θήραμα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι και μεγάλου μεγέθους οπότε είναι λογικό...  :Happy: 
Για θύμισε μου, τα αγοράζεις και τα δίνεις στα πουλιά τα έντομα η τα εκτρέφεις;

----------


## armagedwn

Tα έντομα τα αγοράζω διότι ΚΑΙ εκτροφή εντόμων μέσα στο σπίτι δε θα το άντεχα! Σίγουρα προτιμούσα να έτρωγαν κατεψυγμένα που είναι και αποστειρωμένα αλλά δεν το προτιμούν όλα! Απλά, στα έντομα που αγοράζω, φροντίζω να δίνω πολλές και πλούσιες τροφές ώστε τα πουλιά να παίρνουν από αυτά χρήσιμα συστατικά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποια είναι η σωστή μέθοδος να δίνουμε αυγά μυρμηγκιών; 
Το βίντεο με τα Cordon-Blue Waxbills είναι σωστό, αν όχι ποιο είναι το σωστό; 




Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο;

----------


## armagedwn

Γιατί να είναι επικίνδυνο?? Άλλωστε στο video παρουσιάζεται η προσφορά φρέσκων αυγών, μή σου πω ολόκληρης της μυρμηγκοφωλιάς  :Happy: 
Τα αυγά μυρμηγκιών που βρίσκουμε στο εμπόριο είναι αποξηραμένα και ο μόνος τρόπος να τα δώσεις είναι ανακατεμένα ίσως με αυγοτροφή. Όπως και να έχει τα δικά μου δεν παίρνουν  ότι είναι ακίνητο!!! Οπότε αυτό που τους δίνω είναι τα μικρά σκουλικάκια buffalo και μικρούς γρύλλους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοώ ότι είναι επικίνδυνο από την πλευρά των ζωντανών μυρμηγκιών που υπάρχουν αναμεμιγμένα με το χώμα. Δεν μπορούν αν προκαλέσουν ζημιά στα πουλιά ή να ανέβουν από τα κάγκελα στην φωλιά και να "απειλήσουν" τον-τους νεοσσό/ούς ;
Τα τρώνε και τα μεγάλα ή όχι;

----------


## armagedwn

Oχι Ευθύμη, δε νομίζω να κινδυνεύουν οι νεοσσοί ή τα μεγάλα απλούστατα γιατί είναι μια ελεγχόμενη παροχή μυρμηγκιών.
Τα νεώτερα ωστόσο από τα δικά μου μικρά είναι δυσάρεστα. Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα έναν νεκρό νεοσσό που οι γονείς είχαν βγάλει από τη φωλιά (είχε πεθάνει μέσα αφού πριν λίγη ώρα τους είχα δώσει σκουλήκι και δεν υπήρχε). Σαφώς πήρα τη φωλιά και έβγαλα τους νεοσσούς οι δυο από τους οποίους χαροπάλευαν και ο ένας μόνο ήταν σε λίγο καλύτερη κατάσταση. Οι δυο νεοσσοί που χαροπάλευαν όπως και ο ήδη νεκρός, δεν είχαν φαγητό στο λαιμό. Και τα 3 εναπομείναντα έτρεμαν. Τελικά παρότι τον τάισα (με το ζόρι) πέθανε και δεύτερος νεοσσός. Έχουν μείνει ο μεγαλύτερος και ο μικρότερος (εκείνος που είχαν πετάξει από τις πρώτες μέρες). Ο μεγαλύτερος τρώει κανονικά και πολύ ενώ το μικρότερο το ταϊζω με πίεση.
Το συμπέρασμά μου λοιπόν είναι ότι ο υπεύθυνος είναι το κρύο αφού οι γονείς τάιζαν και το βράδυ ήταν στη φωλιά. Τη μέρα όμως όσο μεγάλωναν ήταν πολύ πιο συχνά έξω. Ο θάνατος των 2 cordon όπως και της lagonosticta όπως και του μικρού zebra είναι πανομοιότυπος. Κανένα δείγμα ασθενούς πουλιού και όλα τα βρήκα νεκρά χωρίς να έχουν τραφεί. Οι μισοπεθαμένοι νεοσσοί μόλις μπήκαν στον εκκολαπτήρα έδειξαν σημάδια βελτίωσης αλλά νομίζω ήδη πολύ αδύναμοι για να ζήσουν. Νομίζω είναι ενδεικτικό ότι ενώ είχαν πεθάνει 2 μεγάλοι νεοσσοί, ο μικρότερος και πιο αδύναμος αλλά και ο μεγαλύτερος έχουν μέχρι στιγμής επιζήσει. Πολύ πιθανό λοιπόν, 4 μεγάλα πουλάκια να μην μπόρεσε να τα καλύψει όλα η μητέρα τους και απλά να κρύωσαν και να μην μπορούσαν πια να ζητήσουν τροφή παρότι η φωλιά των cordon  είναι πιο καλά προστατευμένη από εκέινη άλλων πουλιών.
Όπως και να έχει θα προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω στη ζωή τα 2 πουλάκια που απέμειναν...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Γιώργο. Είναι τόσο άδικο να χάνονται έτσι πουλάκια. 
Έκανες πολύ καλά που πήρες τα δύο μικρά -αν και είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη- και δεν τα άφησες στην μοίρα τους. Ίσως να φταίει το κρύο ίσως να φταίνε κι άλλοι παράγοντες που ίσως εμείς να μην γνωρίζουμε ή να μην φανταζόμαστε αλλά για τους γονείς να είναι βασικοί. Ελπίζω να πάνε καλά και να αναρρώσουν και να τα δούμε μέσα από φωτό πως μεγαλώνουν ή ακόμη και την πρόοδό τους μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν. 
Μην στεναχωριέσαι, όλα τα πουλάκια σου έκαναν ένα βήμα μπροστά σε αυτή την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Σίγουρα στην επόμενη θα τα πάνε καλύτερα, και ίσως να γνωρίζουν πια πως να αναθρέψουν ένα πουλάκι σωστά!  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

Ευθύμη σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Τα μικρά είναι στον εκκολαπτήρα και το δε μεγαλύτερο φαίνεται πιά να είναι μιά χαρά (μάλιστα φωνάζει και για φαγητό!). Το μικρότερο μόλις πριν λίγο άνοιξε μόνο του το στόμα του να ταϊστεί χωρίς να το πιέσω αλλά είναι πολύ πιο αδύναμο. Μέχρι αύριο θα δίξει πώς θα πάει...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μας ξέχασες Γιώργο;;;
Περιμένουμε με αγωνία νεότερα σου !!!  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

Επέζησε τελικά το ένα πουλάκι διότι το άλλο ήδη ήταν πολύ αδύναμο για να ζήσει. Η αιτία ήταν το κρύο διότι έχω χάσει και άπειρα ζεμπράκια από τον ίδιο προφανέστατα λόγο κι αυτό γιατί όλα τα εξωτικά τα έχω έξω. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι όταν μεγαλώσουν λίγο οι νεοσσοί, οι γονείς δε μπορούν πλέον να τους καλύψουν ολοκληρωτικά με αποτέλεσμα να παγώνουν. Άρα η άμεση κίνησή μου είναι να μπούν όλα τα εξωτικά εντός σπιτιού. Όσο για το μικρό που μεγάλωσα, είναι μια γλύκα! Έχουμε πλέον γίνει αυτοκόλλητοι σε βαθμό που τα βράδυα το κοιμίζω στο χέρι μου (έχει παθολογική αδυναμία στο χέρι μου  :Happy: ). Πλέον πετάει και αρχίζει να τρέφεται σιγά σιγά και μόνο του...Χθές ήπιε για πρώτη φορά νερό!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  Νά μερικές φωτογραφίε με το μικρό μου  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

Τα νεώτερα νέα από το μικρό είναι ότι έχει αρχίσει να τρώει και μόνο του αν και ο βασικός τροφός είμαι εγώ ακόμα! Αν δε με απατά το ένστικτό μου είναι αρσενικό αν κι αυτό θα φανεί μετά από αρκετούς μήνες. Σήμερα ας πούμε άκουγε τους γονείς του κι είχε αρχίσει το τραγούδι!
Στη φωλιά έχουν βγει καινούργια μικρά τα οποία ακόμα δεν έχω δει απλά έχω αρχίσει να ακούω. Πρέπει να είναι ήδη τουλάχιστον 5 ημερών. Δυστυχώς δεν πρόφτασα να τα βάλω μέσα γιατί τα αυγά γεννήθηκαν σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις πήρα το μικρό και δε θέλησα να ενοχλήσω τους γονείς. Απλά έβαλα γύρω από το κλουβί στην περιοχή της φωλιάς, πλαστικό για να κόψω λίγο τον αέρα. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κρούσμα πεταμένου νεοσσού από τη φωλιά άρα μάλλον ζουν όλοι. Το πρόβλημα (αν εμφανιστεί) θα εμφανιστεί γύρω στις 10 μέρες οπότε και οι νεοσσοί θα είναι μεγαλύτεροι και άρα οι γονείς δε θα μπορούν να μένουν στη φωλιά οπότε είμαι σε επιφυλακή....
Ο αρσενικός έχει αρχίσει να χάνει το κόκκινο χρώμα στα μάγουλά του οπότε εικάζω ότι η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος γι' αυτά έχει αρχίσει να τελειώνει και άρα αυτή η γέννα πρέπει να είναι και η τελευταία πριν το χειμώνα.

----------


## armagedwn

Να και μερικές photos που βγάλαμε σήμερα  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  Έχει αδυναμία να παίζει με τα μαλλιά μου  :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

ειχαμε τον Λαζαρο (του Βασιλη )  ,αλλα αυτος αποδικνυεται ιδιος και χειροτερος .... φατσα !!!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Άστα Δημήτρη! Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω αρχίσει να τον απομακρύνω από μένα γιατί ειδικά τα βράδια αν δεν ήταν στο χέρι μου να κοιμηθεί είχαμε θρήνους! Βέβαια όταν ακούσει τη φωνή μου, ακόμα κι όταν δε με βλέπει, αρχίζει τη τσιρίδα και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είναι απίστευτα διαπεραστική!!!

----------


## YELLOW

Γιωργο πανεμορφο το μικρο , ευχομαι συντομα να στειλεις φωτο με γεματους τους ωμους σου απο τα αδερφακια του !!

----------


## armagedwn

Μακάρι Λευτέρη....Αν τα μικρά στη φωλιά ζήσουν δε θα μπορώ σαφώς να τα έχω όπως αυτό γιατί θα είναι άγρια! Οι προσεχείς μέρες θα δείξουν κι ελπίζω να μπορέσω να επέμβω έγκαιρα....Όσο μεγαλώνουν δυστυχώς μεγαλώνει και το κρύο οπότε δε βλέπω να μπορώ να αποφύγω τη συνέχεια του ταϊσματος στο χέρι.... :sad:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ολοι μας ,μεσα μας ,θα θελαμε να ειχαμε μια τετοια στενη σχεση με ενα πουλακι ,αλλα το δικο του καλο ,ειναι σιγα σιγα να ανεξαρτητοποιηθει .Μην ανησυχεις ,συντομα ειτε με συμβιωση με τους γονεις του ,ειτε κυριως με τα νεα αδερφια του ,αυτο θα γινει και θα επιτευχθει μια ιδανικη μεση λυση .Τωρα εισαι ακομα ο μπαμπας και η μαμα του μαζι   :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλειος ο μικρός!!!  :winky: 
Με το καλό να βγουν στο κλαρί και τα υπόλοιπα χωρίς προβλήματα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

Και μετά από ένα ομολογουμένως μεγάλο διάστημα απουσίας (οι λόγοι πάρα πολλοί) θεώρησα ότι είχα την υποχρέωση να ενημερώσω σχετικά με τα τεκτενόμενα της δεύτερης φωλιάς. Δυστυχώς το κρύο έκανε πάλι το "θαύμα" του αυτή τη φορά πολύ γρηγορότερα από ότι υπολόγιζα (είχε αυξηθεί) κι έτσι πάλι κατόρθωσα να σώσω μόνο έναν από τους τέσσερις νεοσσούς..¨ :sad:  Εννοείται ξαναπέρασα τις ίδιες καταστάσεις και τώρα πιά έχω κι άλλο ένα λιλιπούτιο cordonάκι το οποίο καταφανέστατα είναι αρσενικό (το πρώτο είναι τελικά θηλυκό!)
Τα βάσανά μου όμως δεν τελείωσαν εκεί αφού με το που πήρα το τελευταίο μικρό, και πριν προφτάσω να δω που θα βάλω μέσα το κλουβί, τα cordon έφτιαξαν άλλη φωλιά (!!!) αυτή τη φορά ολοκληρωτικά μόνα τους παίρνοντας υλικό από την πρώτη!!! Με ανησύχησε ένα αυγό που σε χρόνο ντετέ, και πριν τελειώσουν καλά καλά τη φωλιά, βρήκα σπασμένο κάτω ενώ την επομένη βρήκα κι ένα στη φωλιά. Σαφώς και να τελειώνει το μαρτύριό μου (και δικό τους) πήρα το ένα και μοναδικό αυγό μετά από κανά δυο μέρες (δεν είχε γεννήσει άλλο) και το έβαλα στα firefinchπου είχαν φωλιά και που φιλοξενούνται ήδη μέσα στο σπίτι.
Για τις επόμενες μέρες είχα πλέον βρει και το χώρο που θα τα στέγαζε μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά......Σε απόσταση 4 ημερών από τη λήψη του τελευταίου αυγού (είχα βάλει και ψεύτικο στη φωλιά μην και σταματήσουν οι γέννες), και όταν πήγα να τα πάρω να τα βάλω μέσα, η θηλυκιά ήταν σε κατάσταση που μου φάνηκε πολύ ύποπτη...Φουσκωμένη, άτονη κλπ...τα πήρα αμέσως μέσα και πίστευα ότι θα γίνει καλύτερα αφού ήταν και πιο ζεστά...Μάταια...Μετά από καμιά ώρα και αφού είδα ότι δε συνερχόταν, την έπιασα σίγουρος πιά για το τί είχε...και δεν έπεσα έξω: είχε συμέί ότι απευχόμουν....κατακράτηση του αυγού!!!! Χαμηλά στην αμάρα, αγγίζοντάς την απαλά, αισθάνθηκα ότι ήταν σκληρά και μόλις που διαγράφονταν το αυγό που δε μπορούσε να γεννήσει....Αμέσως έτρεξα για τις σταγόνες υγρού ασβεστίου (το είχα αντιμετωπίσει παλαιότερα με siskin) και άναψα τη θερμαντική λάμπα...
Το θρίλερ όμως δεν τελείωσε εκέι, αφού το πουλί στη προσπάθειά μου να του χορηγήσω τις σταγόνες  χωρίς να το πιέσω στη κοιλιά, έφυγε από τα χέρια μου (εξαιρετικά ευέλικτο και μικρό γαρ...) και προσπάθησε να πετάξει χωρίς επιτυχία σαφώς γιατί σε τέτοια κατάσταση παραλύουν σχεδόν. Ουσιαστικά πέφτοντας όταν το έπιασα στα χέρια μου ήρθε η φρίκη!!! Τα χέρια μου είχαν γεμίσει υγρά (ασπράδια) διότι το αυγό απλά είχε σπάσει μέσα της!!!! Αυτό δε μου είχε συμβεί ποτέ...Ευτυχώς διατήρησα τη ψυχραιμία μου και της χορήγησα 3 σταγόνες ασβεστίου στο στόμα και την έβαλα κα΄τω από τη θερμαντική λάμπα, σε ένα ανοιχτό κουτάκι μόνη της (δεν υπήρχε περιπτωση να πετάξει) και απλά προσευχήθηκα!!!
Μετά από ένα τέταρτο περίπου είχε γεννήσει το σπασμένο αυγό το οποίο εξέτασα λεπτομερώς μη ν είχαν απομείνει μεσα της τσόφλια και ευτυχώς είχε σπάσει με τρόπο ώστε βγήκε ολόκληρο χωρίς να έχει αφήσει απομεινάρια! Το πουλί συνήλθε αμέσως σαν από θαύμα! Ήλπιζα βέβαια ότι οι γέννες (μετά κι από αυτό) θα σταματούσαν ωστόσο τοποθέτησα το κλουβί κοντά σε καλοφιρέρ και έβαλα στο νερό σταγόνες ασβεστίου και βιταμίνης D. Σκέπασα και τη μια πλευρά του κλουβιού για να μην τα αγχώνει η παρουσία μου και...την επόμενη μέρα βρήκα αυγό στη φωλιά!!!! Έκανε άλλα 3! Και τώρα κλωσσάνε και τα 2 κανονικά. Αυτή τη φορά αν έχουμε νεοσσούς προφανώς θα τους αφήσω (πάλι) στους γονείς κι ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλύτερα εφόσον το κρύο δε θα συντρέχει σα λόγος, οπότε ελπίζω να μεγαλώσουν μόνα τους τα μικρά τους ώστε να μην έχω άλλα βάσανα και κυρίως να έχει το θηλυκό το χρόνο να συνέλθει μετά από τόσες γέννες γιατί στο τέλος βλέπω να το χάνω

----------


## jk21

ας ελπισουμε οτι η συνεχεια αυτη τη φορα ,θα εχει συγκινισεις αλλα ευχαριστες !

αν ομως χρειαστει ,συν ολα τα σωστα που επραξες με λαμπα και υγρο ασβεστιο ,να θυμασαι και το καστορελαιο την επομενη φορα .Παρε απο τωρα να υπαρχει 

*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά Γιώργο !!!

----------


## armagedwn

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! 
Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά κυρίως για να έχουν το χρόνο τους τα πουλιά ώστε να μπορέσει πρώτα η έρμη η θηλυκιά να συνέλθει πλήρως από την ταλαιπωρία της!

----------

